# Do you prefer a Gbit VPS with limited Bandwidth or a 100Mbit unmetered VPS?



## HostSailor (May 5, 2014)

Your answers would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## William (May 5, 2014)

How much traffic on Gbit?


----------



## Mun (May 5, 2014)

Unmetered most likely


----------



## HostSailor (May 5, 2014)

Let's say a 1TB bandwidth on a Gbit VPS with small specs, or unmetered 100Mbit on a VPS with small specs.


----------



## perennate (May 5, 2014)

Unmetered is BS, so definitely gbit. Unless you're talking about dedicated 100 mbps port..


----------



## Nyr (May 5, 2014)

Really unmetered? For sure, much better than 1TB @ gigabit.


----------



## D. Strout (May 5, 2014)

I've never had high bandwidth requirements, but when I am using it, I want it fast. I'd take limited Gbit.


----------



## Amitz (May 5, 2014)

Gbit with limited bandwidth. For fast backups and restores to/from offsite servers. And peaks. I like peaks. And the moon.

http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song


----------



## gonggo (May 5, 2014)

HostSailor said:


> Let's say a 1TB bandwidth on a Gbit VPS with small specs, or unmetered 100Mbit on a VPS with small specs.


I'll go with limited Gbit


----------



## GelHost (May 5, 2014)

Limited Gbit for the small server.


----------



## William (May 5, 2014)

Id take the unmetered, if really unmetered which seems very, very unrealistic at 1TB @ Gbit on the other side of the calculation. Does not compute.


----------



## dano (May 5, 2014)

Personally, I would take the limited bandwidth with 1Gb port speed, over the unlimited 100Mb port VPS. For me, it seems like unmetered host servers are usually bogged down with abusers.


----------



## mikho (May 5, 2014)

I'll go with limited Gbit


----------



## mtwiscool (May 5, 2014)

unmeated 100Mbps.


----------



## Conky (May 5, 2014)

Limited with a usage cap for sure. I don't need a lot of BW and want to make sure it's there for me when I need it and not slow from having it oversold to many unmetered customers.


----------



## zionvps (May 6, 2014)

it really depends if you are using vps for bandwidth intensive scripts or high data consuming scripts


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 6, 2014)

Limited Gbit. That seems to be the standard with most providers now, too.


----------



## msg7086 (May 6, 2014)

I once had a 10TB/mon Gbit vps on 2host.

I ran the vps in full speed (torrenting in full speed) and could only consume less than 1TB/month.

I can imagine if you have too much bandwidth it will result in poor network speed if the provider cannot afford it.


----------



## Amitz (May 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> unmeated 100Mbps.


Still vegetarian? ;-)


----------



## Profuse-Jim (May 6, 2014)

Limited Gbit.


----------



## blergh (May 6, 2014)

I'd rather use a service which offers a fair-share on gigabit than fight over 100Mbps with 50 other people.


----------



## UnderHost (May 6, 2014)

On a VPS 1gbps with 1TB is enough, That's being said if you have the bandwidth maybe offer both?


----------



## tdc-adm (May 6, 2014)

1TB or 2TB on a Gbps line.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2014)

Extra juicy meated 1000Mbit cooked rare.


----------



## peterw (May 7, 2014)

You do not write about how many customers have to share the link. 500 vps on 1 Gbit or 10 vps on 100 Mbit?


----------



## HostSailor (May 8, 2014)

Looks like metered gbit is the winner


----------



## kcaj (May 8, 2014)

msg7086 said:


> I once had a 10TB/mon Gbit vps on 2host.
> 
> I ran the vps in full speed (torrenting in full speed) and could only consume less than 1TB/month.
> 
> I can imagine if you have too much bandwidth it will result in poor network speed if the provider cannot afford it.


Torrenting isn't really a fair test of how much bandwidth can be used. The demand isn't always there. For example, I sometimes run transmission-daemon on a 1Gb/s line that is capped to 1TB of data transfer a month and I'll only average around 30Mb/s despite seeding only the most popular torrents from TPB.



blergh said:


> I'd rather use a service which offers a fair-share on gigabit than fight over 100Mbps with 50 other people.


What is the difference between 100Mb/s unmetered and 100Mb/s fair-share?

For me I'd prefer a capped connection and even then I prefer a setup such as VMs capped to 100Mb/s on a 1Gb/s node so that no single client is able to consume the entire connection.


----------



## ftpitnipon (May 8, 2014)

It depends on person to person.But for me,I will take the gbps vps


----------



## boutique - Josh (May 14, 2014)

Has to be the capped Gbit VPS for me!


----------



## fr33hosting (May 14, 2014)

why not offer a choice. as depending what your using it for depends which you would choose.100mbit can be slow if you have say a file hosting site using the same connection.I would choose the 100mbit if the speed was poor i would cancel and move to another host.


----------



## HBAndrei (May 14, 2014)

Oh... the classic discussion of quality vs quantity.

I would choose the quality... aka the gbit capped connection.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2014)

Gbit with limit cap, always.  Well unless you offer 100TB a month and taunt me to use it.


----------



## jvkz (May 14, 2014)

Unmetered 100Mbit


----------



## sysc (May 17, 2014)

Unmetered 100mbit


----------



## Acacy (May 17, 2014)

Gbit capped depends my needs


----------



## LusoVPS (May 20, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Gbit with limited bandwidth. For fast backups and restores to/from offsite servers. And peaks. I like peaks. And the moon.
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song


Well, I haven't heard this for quite some time. It always makes me laugh.

Great song!

On topic, I would prefer a 1Gbit with traffic limit.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 20, 2014)

Depending on the how many you have using that same 1g connection we offer both 1G and 100m speeds.


----------

